# Diesel Engine Surging



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

Tractor--New Holland TZDA25 Subcompact. Engine--Shibara 3 cylinder 25hp. Started after adding 2 gallons of fresh, purchased, fuel that day, when the tractor fuel tank was close to empty. I have severely steep hills on my property. Tractor ran normally for 1 hour after adding said fuel, then the surging issue started and was unable to operate the machine in a sub-par operating condition. I changed both, the inline fuel filter (in the correct flow direction), and the sediment bowl filter. Both filters were clean as a whistle. After the change the fuel pump started making a abnormal gurgling noise while working. So this led me to diagnose i got air in the fuel system. I was able to drive (limp) the tractor back to the pole barn after the new filters were installed. I have performed the 2-part fuel bleeding process according to the Owners Manual. It took 3 times performing the 1st-part to get the fuel pump to stop working abnormally (no gurgling noise), based off audible perception. Now I believe i have moved the air (if that is the issue) in the fuel system, into the injection pump. I have bled the injectors, according to the Owners Manual five times. Now the engine is surging worse since this issue began. The fuel comes out of the injectors air free from what I can discern. I also took my fuel tank cap off to make sure the vent is not malfunctioning. Having the cap off does not change anything with the issue. I have rocked the heck out of the machine to try and stir any sediment up in the fuel tank as well to make sure the fuel tank screen is not clogged, with no temporary change in symptoms. My friend is running the same fuel I purchased and used, in his Kubota B2200 with no issues. So i don't believe algae is a potential culprit.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Kyle.. Your DEF. gonna hafta get some compressed air & blow back to the tank..
I'll bet money u sucked up something from the tank..
If it were mine.. I would start at the injection pump inlet line.. take that off & take the line off at the filter & blow back..
THEN take the other line at the filter off & the one at the supply pump & blow that out..
The work your way BACK to the fuel tank.. BE SURE u have the cap off or you'll blow the tank up..
THEN put everything back together & leave the banjo bolt loose at the injection pump..
IF u have an electric supply pump, turn the key on until ALL the air is expelled up to the inj. pump & good flow of fuel is coming out.. THEN tighten the banjo bolt..
LOOSEN ALL THE LINES AT the injectors & crank the engine..
WAIT until u get fuel squirting out of ALL the lines w. no air & retighten..
Good luck


----------



## kylearino (Jul 28, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> Hi Kyle.. Your DEF. gonna hafta get some compressed air & blow back to the tank..
> I'll bet money u sucked up something from the tank..
> If it were mine.. I would start at the injection pump inlet line.. take that off & take the line off at the filter & blow back..
> THEN take the other line at the filter off & the one at the supply pump & blow that out..
> ...


Hey. My dude. Thank you for your knowledge and time. I have drained the tank three times and still surging. The first drain i blew compressed air through the tank and at the same time i was running a shop/vac hose inside the tank to suck up any debris. Second time i drained the tank by siphoning, and cleaned the fuel going back into the tank by using Mr. Funnel, which i did filter out a smidgeon of water (.75 ounce) eyeball guess. Third time I drained the tank, I pulled the hose off of the primary filter after siphoning most of the fuel out of the tank, and the fuel would not come out the fuel line. I had to shoot compressed air into the tank through the hose to get the .25 gallon of fuel left in the tank to start the fuel to drain. I am wondering if it was just a simple vacumm issue, or something more serious, like a sediment, or float blocking the screened drain port. So now the tractor runs great Full Power no Issues, for 7 minutes then surging occurs with huge loss of power. Enough power loss I can barely limp it back to the pole barn. After I let her sit for a minimum of 5 hours or more. I get the same result. She starts up fine and great and runs great for 7 minutes then the same surging and loss of power occurs again. I have done this routine now 7 times since the third and last tank draining. I have cleared any water issues in the fuel line system, by purging the system 6 times, as recommended by the owners's manual. Pure fuel is always coming out of the sediment bowl valve, and out the of injectors. No white smoke is coming out of the exhaust when it surges either, and white smoke was being exhausted initially when this whole problem first started. I have been using Power Service Brand fuel additives during this whole process as well. Fuel pump sounds like it is working properly as well. The force and amount of fuel coming out of injectors when purging, seems to be equal across all three injectors. SO, WHERE DO I GO FROM HERE?


----------

